# Dead Sea at P'cola Beach Pier Today



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Fished from about 9am to 230pm. Saw some guy pull in a couple undersized reds and a black drum near the pilings in the surf zone. One guy at the end hooked up on a nice Jack C. Other than that, it was dead as a door nail out there. No pomps, no spanish, no sheepies.:sleeping At least there were lots of bikinis to look at :takephoto


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

It has been very dead..I caught a few whiting and a crevalle..No spanish, pomps, kings or ling


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Any different today?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NOPE!


----------

